# Do you have or use a range bag and if so what's in it..



## Bugsbunny45 (Feb 21, 2017)

I am looking at put that just right Range Bag together. At times I see some with enough stuff to open a gunsmith shop. 
In my case I lately I just grab a few targets, some tape , a few boxes of ammo and my ear muffs.
And of course the rifle or pistol of the day and some speed loaders and magazines. 
So what do you take?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My range bag consists of a backpack with a set of electric ear pro and a bottle of foam ear plugs. A set of safety glasses and sunglasses since I shoot outdoors a lot. A Leatherman tool (firearms specific) with common tools and a set of Hex & Torx wrenches for any adjustments or repairs. Several Sharpie markers for writing on targets. A package of wet wipes and a rain poncho. A few other things, but those are items used most often in mine.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Black and Decker Mastercart rolling toolbox.

Glasses, weight gloves, muffs, foam plugs [enough for wife and me]
multibit driver, sae/metric allen + torx wrenches, punches

Hoppes, Froglube, cleaning tools, rags
Targets, staple gun, staples, tape, marker, pencils, bullseye stickers, small sandbag rest.

I want to add a monopod too.

Oh, and bring water and a snack, and maybe a couple guns with ammo.

This is what I use since the range is a longer drive.

But I also use a Craftsman Tool Tote to haul the essentials to the bench - mainly ammo and basics:
personal safety gear - eyes and ears, weight gloves [fingerless], targets, staple gun, sight tools, cleaning rag, Hoppes.

**forgot - empty "Planters" container for brass.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

My bag holds my Otis cleaning kits, spare targets, stapler, small tools, binoculars, ear muffs, over glasses eye protection, wire (holds those used milk bottles filled with water), box of staples, a few small hand towels for my pistol, gun oil, roll of masking tape. Ammo is kept in one of those 7.62 metal cans.
Anything else I might need is in a bag in my truck which stays in the truck.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

GUNS 2-5

multi tool

uplula

towel fro the guns to rest upon

gun oil

extra magazines

stapler

masking tape

a pen to check for squid bullets

extra ear protection

ear and eye protection for both of us

sometime small print at home targets


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

My bag usually has 2-4 handguns in it, magazines, electronic muffs, safety glasses, binoculars, tape, marker, stapler and staples, uplula loader, brass bag, a couple of cheap chamois to rest pistols on at the bench, a wood dowel, sometimes a red dot sight if I plan to shoot my carbine.


----------



## PeterDE (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a small bag I bought at Cabelas on sale for 12.95. In it are
Shooting glasses
Ear Muffs
Ammo
Cleaning rag and small cleaning kit (hoppes, gun oil, swabs, brushes etc.)
Knife
Flashlight
Small tool kit with screwdrivers, pliers, mallet

Targets are kept separately. And I have a locked case for my gun.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I agree with most tools, rags, duck tape, stappler eye and ear peotection. But am I the only one that takes a small EMS bag, or even a little frist aid kit.


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Nope, I have one in with my S&W Victory target pistol, my HK 9mm, three mags for each, rags, pistol covers, electronic muffs, tools, markers and spare ammo for each.
I also have a roll of sticky center target covers tied to the outside of the bag.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

My guns are in a lockable hard case. My canvas bag contains ammo, earmuffs, safety glasses, stapler, small screwdriver (for sights), small field glasses (to view targets), pen and notepad, range membership badge to wear (no badge, no shoot). I also take a target frame and 25 yd paper targets.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

joepolo said:


> But am I the only one that takes a small EMS bag, or even a little frist aid kit.


No, because of my med condition I usually have a med kit nearby. I use the same backpack for hiking and the range.

Mine has a 1911 bushing wrench also.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Let's see:

Spare mags for the guns I usually shoot stay in the bag
Allen wrench tool
Leatherman tool
Small bottle of Hoppes oil
Small towel
Screwdriver with hollow ground tips that fit in the handle (to tighten grip screws and for sight adjustment)
Squib rod
Small mirror and flashlight (to look for squib - lay mirror down, place barrel over mirror, shine light onto mirror so that it reflects into barrel to see squib.)
Masking tape
8 1/2 X 11" printed targets that I tape to larger silhouette targets (cause I'm cheap that way and so I can shoot the drills I prefer).
A few pens
Wet Wipes and Lens Cleaning wipes
Uplula 
Eyes and Ears
I don't have a first-aid kit and I know I should. I really need to take a first aid course, it's been too many years and I need an update.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I carry pretty much what everyone else is carrying. Mind you I don't got to a range. I am lucky enough to live on enough property that I set up my own range. I do add a few things besides the items mentioned above. I keep about 20 Feet of paracord, a fire starter, a 10 foot square piece of poly, a rain poncho and a VHF ham radio. Just so I can call home for help if I need it. I'm in a pretty remote are so my gear has to be a bit different. By the way the paracord is great for hanging cans of cheap shaving cream from and shooting at. Its quite enjoyable.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

I use an old video camera bag from back in the day (for Sony Handy-Cam).

Main Pouch:
Pistol Rug Case
- Tanfoglio Witness PS 9mm
- (2) 9mm Mags
- Remington Trigger Lock
22LR Conversion Kit (Plastic case, slide, spring, spring retainer rod, (2) 22LR Mags, cleaning brush)
Clear Safety Glasses
Yellow Safety Glasses
Lens Cloth
Muffs - active (Walker Quads)

End Pouch:
Muffs - passive (Leight L0)
1 set of soft in-ear noise protectors (in case I want to double up)
1 bag of foam in-ear noise protectors (in case I have a guest)

Front Pouch:
LaserLyte FSM4 sight & spare batteries
(5) 9mm Snap Caps
Bag of 22LR snap caps (#4-6 x 7/8" plastic wall anchors)
LPA Sight Tool
Assorted Allen wrenches for sights (open and laser)
Small Screw driver
(3) Sharpies (black, red, blue)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a Glock range bag that holds TWO pistols. I carry ear plugs, Ballistol, shop rag. extra magazines & ammo, Uplula mag loader(thumb saver).
In the other bag I have some tools & cleaning rods, mops, brushes, etc.
Travel light, and go well healed!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine has tool kit, 2 gun pads, staple gun and staples, duct tape, cleaning kit, ammo, mags., eye protection, ear muffs, ear plugs, spotting scope, this is when I go to visit a range. My range is in my front yard nature provided a great back stop about 150' high and about a couple miles deep.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

My range bag is alongside my desk.

It has: 50 rounds 40 cal. reloads, 50 rounds 9mm reloads, 50 rounds 357mag reloads.
Glock 23 with extra 9mm barrel, SW 28-2. Both loaded.
4 magazines 40 cal. full, 3 magazines 9mm full.
Cleaning equip. pouch., foam earplugs, two pair of glasses
6 inch targets from Walmart, steno pad, sharpie, and a calculator.

Always.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bad post. It has been deleted.


----------



## Mainer (May 29, 2017)

I have a range bag from my subscription to the NRA. It has hearing protection, some recoil springs, a brass bolt wrapped in tape (in case of a squib), a length of 2" diameter maple to use with the brass bolt, targets, a stapler & staples, and the guns and ammo that I am using for the trip to the range.


----------



## 9mmskng (Jul 15, 2017)

My electronic muffs, Uplula Loader, staple gun/staples, stay in my range bag at ALL times, so I don't forget them. I have a Voodoo Tactical Bag, plenty of room for 2-3guns, and mags for each.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I carry extra ammo,hearing protection, both muffs and foam ear plugs in case my friends need hearing protection at the range. A spare cleaning kit, cleaning rags a magazine loader, a small bottle of Slip 2000 lubricant and a set of small screwdrivers and 2 pairs of shooting glasses and some Caldwell adhesive tagets.


----------



## KSDeputy (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought a small tool bag at Home Depot for $ 5. That is my range bag. It works fine and is cheap.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a medium size Gunmaster bag. Cleaning supplies and brushes, etc...built into the zippered pockets, spare magazines, Uplula, multitool, hearing protection, target pasters. Ammo goes in a separate small Pelican box. This is JUST for handguns....I have other bags for the rifles.


----------

